# BRAND NEW TTRS DETAIL - SLAMMED, 20" OZ'S!



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Gepfeffert UK returns to Offset Detailing with it's latest demo car, a brand new and highly sought after Audi TTRS.

Sporting a badgeless black gloss grill, their top of the range HLS digital coilover system with ride height changes at the touch of a button in car and remotely via a keyfob. The huge drop tucks the 20" OZ Racing wheels in crackle black, showing off the monster brake calipers which were treated with Kamikaze Collection products.

A two stage machine polish was carried out cutting back defects and giving the metallic red paint some serious gloss.

Certified detailer only Kamikaze Collection ISM Pro was then applied giving the paintwork an incredible candy like gloss and serious protection against the elements.

Exterior glass was protected with Kamikaze Collection Intenso window coat.

Interior was cleaned and vacuumed throughout, mats wet vacced and patterned, leather was protected with Gyeon Leather Coat Q2. Engine bay cleaned and dressed with Aerospace 303.

This is an absolutely beautiful car in person and the look of it is extremely aggressive as a stock car, even more so with Gepfeffert UK's awesome hard static slam and wheel combination.

Look out for it on the roads and the upcoming shows.

*HD VIDEO*






*PICTURES*


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Awesome work as usual


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

That is stunning!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

It is a proper bit of kit.


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

darylbenfield said:


> It is a proper bit of kit.


What polish and pad combos did u use for the correction?


----------



## Martin F (Feb 3, 2017)

Great work , well done...


----------



## starsky (Mar 22, 2017)

Stunning that mate


----------



## Ropemonkey (Mar 20, 2016)

That truly looks awesome !


----------



## gily (Apr 28, 2017)

Dear Lord !


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Ha!

Watched that on YouTube last night at 2am as I couldn't sleep. Love the mats!! I do that with mine

Anywhere near upminster Brentwood?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

qooqiiu said:


> Ha!
> 
> Watched that on YouTube last night at 2am as I couldn't sleep. Love the mats!! I do that with mine
> 
> Anywhere near upminster Brentwood?


Do you mean am I near Upminster/Brentwood or the car? I'm in Rayleigh, Essex. This car is from London


----------

